# Sundown 1/27/15 Evening



## deadheadskier (Jan 27, 2015)

Anyone plan on being there tonight?  I should be rolling in around 6. 


I've got my AVI probe and Beacon with me to ski the Stairwell.


----------



## rocks860 (Jan 27, 2015)

Good luck, after being there this past weekend I realized I don't know if it's steep enough to even move in snow this deep


----------



## bigbog (Jan 27, 2015)

Sundown should have gotten the goods....and a few more systems to come...later this week and next:-o.   January really going out with a bang....


----------



## rocks860 (Jan 27, 2015)

It pains me that our office is open tomorrow and I gotta work and won't be skiing


----------



## bvibert (Jan 28, 2015)

DHS, did you end up heading to Sundown last night??


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 28, 2015)

nope.  chickened out on the Stairwell and went to Powder Ridge instead.  roads were still kind of crappy and I'm staying only 10 miles from PR, so I went there.  flat, but had fun.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 28, 2015)

Just saw your TR.  Maybe next time you'll be up to the challenge of the stairway!


----------

